# Need some advice on tank purchase.



## bigtotoro (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm looking to put together a new set up for my wife for Christmas. She currently has a 20g but has made noises about wanting to upgrade to a larger tank with the plan of going to a planted tank. As someone unfamiliar with this, I have a few questions.

1. I like the look of the SeaClear tanks, but they are more expensive and seem to have limited access points for cleaning, planting...Are they worth the extra $ and am I imagining the issue with the top ports being more difficult to use? Of the lower priced tanks and kits, is there one that is better than the rest?

2. Is there a preferred place online to purchase supplies? I really do not like the Pets (co and smart) and am not convenient to my preferred local store. Also, I'd like to have this shipped to the office and I generally prefer to do all my shopping online.

3. Is there a reliable site for equipments ratings?


----------



## bigtotoro (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help, everyone! I decided to go with a 36 gallon All-Glass bowfront. Now I just need to find a stand that will support it that fits with the decor of the room.


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Good Luck Finding Your Stand!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Have you considered making one. That way you can make it the way you want it.


----------

